# new maverick ET-733 due for release end of october



## smokerpaul (Sep 17, 2013)

i have heard on the grapevine that maverick are bringing out a new dual probe unit at the end of october, it has 2x hybrid probes 2x probe clips, it has a larger display, not only have they made it simpler to use it also has pre programmed meat temp settings but you can use it to monitor smoker and meat temp but you can monitor 2 meats or 2 smokers so it seems more versatile check out the full specs just google it as i cannot figure out how to post a link I KNOW WHAT I WANT IN MY STOCKING THIS CHRISTMAS LOL!!!!


----------



## blat (Sep 17, 2013)

great,  just got one in the mail today,  already obsolete


----------



## smokerpaul (Sep 17, 2013)

news only broke today, i got my et-732 about 4 months ago so i am in a similar position but it will cost me an awful lot more to get one as i have to have one shipped here to england (if i can )


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 17, 2013)

reading about the changes..  doesn't sound like it's worth the extra cash....  still has the same probes (only problem with the 732)...  only difference I can see or read about is the alarm setting is easier..  has multiple pre-sets for different meats... and the display on the receiver is a bigger....  anything else I'm missing ?


----------



## smokerpaul (Sep 17, 2013)

my 732 came with a meat probe and a smoker probe the 733 has hybrid ones and you can use it to monitor 2 different smokers or 2 meats or a smoker and meat also the probe reads a much lower temperature as i have had my 732 not show meat temp if the meat is very cold straight from the fridge also when setting alarm temps (high and low) you can go up and down when setting rather than going all the way to the top end and starting from the bottom i think they have taken away the sometimes irritating features and made them a bit better but i am just letting people know what i heard


----------



## jordon (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm in the market for either the ET-732 or ET-733. Does anyone have an opinion on which one I should get? I was actually about to order the 732 when I saw the 733 announcement. I can see the additions of the easier alarms, and the ability to monitor both probes for food/smoker or 1 for each. Does anyone else see any benefit to the 733? I know the 732 is tested and trusted, so I was leaning towards.

I am looking to get 6 foot probes, so instead of getting them for my ET-73, I'd like to get one of the newer models, and get the hybrid probes. The additional wireless distance is an important factor for me.


----------



## ostrichsak (Oct 20, 2013)

I wish they would add Bluetooth, WiFi or something so that I can use my smartphone to monitor, track, log & interact with the information in a much more useful manner.  It would be really cool to be able to runt to the store real quick to get more BBQ sauce or the foil you forgot and keep an eye on everything from your smart phone and have notifications and such set up the way your phone is.  This way if it's on vibrate you still get notifications but not audible.  Stuff like that would be cool and should be relatively easy these days especially at the price point these come in at.  After all, it's not like they're putting much cost into the probes.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 20, 2013)

Ostrichsak said:


> I wish they would add Bluetooth, WiFi or something so that I can use my smartphone to monitor, track, log & interact with the information in a much more useful manner.  It would be really cool to be able to runt to the store real quick to get more BBQ sauce or the foil you forgot and keep an eye on everything from your smart phone and have notifications and such set up the way your phone is.  This way if it's on vibrate you still get notifications but not audible.  Stuff like that would be cool and should be relatively easy these days especially at the price point these come in at.  After all, it's not like they're putting much cost into the probes.



have you not heard of the "IGrill" therms...  they are bluetooth...  I see the advertisement in the top right hand corner now


----------



## venture (Oct 20, 2013)

I see nothing here that makes me want to scrap my ET 732.  For a first timer, the ET 733 looks a little better, but I would wait to read some reviews by forum readers.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ostrichsak (Oct 20, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Ostrichsak said:
> 
> 
> > I wish they would add Bluetooth, WiFi or something so that I can use my smartphone to monitor, track, log & interact with the information in a much more useful manner.  It would be really cool to be able to runt to the store real quick to get more BBQ sauce or the foil you forgot and keep an eye on everything from your smart phone and have notifications and such set up the way your phone is.  This way if it's on vibrate you still get notifications but not audible.  Stuff like that would be cool and should be relatively easy these days especially at the price point these come in at.  After all, it's not like they're putting much cost into the probes.
> ...


Nope, first time I've ever heard of it actually.  Aside from the whizz-bang interface how does it stack up to the likes of the ET-732 as far as accuracy and what remote thermometers are supposed to do?  I like the idea though.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 20, 2013)

Ostrichsak said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Ostrichsak said:
> ...



thinking if you use the search bar you will find some IGrill results here...  I've seen a few threads about them

here's a quick search results....  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=IGrill


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ostrichsak said:


> Nope, first time I've ever heard of it actually.  Aside from the whizz-bang interface how does it stack up to the likes of the ET-732 as far as accuracy and what remote thermometers are supposed to do?  I like the idea though.


I own the iGRill, and the Mav 732. The Mav 732 used to be my go to therm, but now my iGRill is. I like it because of how easy it is to create and set custom temps and temp ranges for the alarms. The graph is cool to look at. The three probes that I have for my iGrill were spot on out og the package when I did the boil test and ice water test. I get good range, I can walk to the end of the street before I loose the signal, approx 300'. The Mav probes are a few degrees off and read different, but I know that they are close enough. Range varies with the 732. At my house it works great. If I go to my moms house that signal doesn't work as her house is metal and concrete (the iGrill does work better there, but not by much.) As for battery life the iGRill does suck the juice a bit more, not so much on the tranmit side,but the iPhone does. Of course since ios6.??? my iphone sucks the juice anyways. So there is my side by side comparison. I'd use either, but currentyl prefer the iGrill as my go to.


----------



## ostrichsak (Oct 21, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Ostrichsak said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, first time I've ever heard of it actually.  Aside from the whizz-bang interface how does it stack up to the likes of the ET-732 as far as accuracy and what remote thermometers are supposed to do?  I like the idea though.
> ...


Great input!  Thank you for that.  Had I known it was an option I may not have bought a ET-732 a few weeks ago.  I've got a Samsung Galaxy S4 with spare batteries so I'm not worried about battery life.  Is this all I need then?  To my untrained eye it looks like for about $68ish I get everything my current ET-732 does with the added features I'm looking for.  That seem about right?  If so I may order it up and sell my ET-732 as they seem popular enough that I shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ostrichsak said:


> Great input!  Thank you for that.  Had I known it was an option I may not have bought a ET-732 a few weeks ago.  I've got a Samsung Galaxy S4 with spare batteries so I'm not worried about battery life.  Is this all I need then?  To my untrained eye it looks like for about $68ish I get everything my current ET-732 does with the added features I'm looking for.  That seem about right?  If so I may order it up and sell my ET-732 as they seem popular enough that I shouldn't have an issue.


Watch for a sale. When I bought my iGrill, I paid $59.99, free shipping and got the ambient probe for $5 (the unit comes with 2 meat probes).


----------



## ostrichsak (Oct 21, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Ostrichsak said:
> 
> 
> > Great input!  Thank you for that.  Had I known it was an option I may not have bought a ET-732 a few weeks ago.  I've got a Samsung Galaxy S4 with spare batteries so I'm not worried about battery life.  Is this all I need then?  To my untrained eye it looks like for about $68ish I get everything my current ET-732 does with the added features I'm looking for.  That seem about right?  If so I may order it up and sell my ET-732 as they seem popular enough that I shouldn't have an issue.
> ...


From where?  Amazon?  If so, I'll add it to camelcamelcamel and it'll email me when it dips below a set price.  (cool tool BTW)


----------



## snazz123 (Oct 24, 2013)

Greetings All!

This is my first Summer...into Fall...using my MES 40" Electric Smoker and I'm loving it.

I've been wanting to get a reliable Meat Thermometer to augment the probe and temperature read outs from the MES and was looking at the ET-732 then, now, the forthcoming ET-733. (I like what I see here!) I've watch a few YouTube videos but so far none of them has shown me how the transmitter at the smoker is set up. First off, is the idea to have the a) smoker temp probe and b) the meat probe wires going into the MES and clipping to the racks or being inserted into the meat? Where does the transmitter go? Do you simply shut the door on the wires? Does that damage the wires? I'm just trying to visualize the physical setup of the thermometer.

Hmmm. I suppose I could look for both the ET-732 PDF manual (or ET-733 if it exists) online and that should tell me but I thought I'd ask you talented and experience folks.

I may well place an order for the to-be-released soon ET-733 tonight once I understand things better. Oh, and, do I need to get spare probes to keep on hand? 

Thanks for your help!

SNazz123


----------

